# White Rhino



## mindtrip (Aug 12, 2015)

This will be my third grow.  The first was all autos and ended up producing about one dry ounce per plant.  The second had to be killed due to home repairs.

This grow is White Rhino by Green House.  They are feminized and photo-period.  I'm using a 4'x2'x5' tent.  My first grow taught me that four plants overcrowds the tent, so I am growing three this time.  I don't pre-soak or use paper towels; they went straight into soil on 9 August and are all above soil now.

They are in FFOF (Light Warrior gave me a headache on grow #2 and I did not like it).  They're under a 125w CFL and will be for a couple of weeks.  Once they're big enough, the light will be switched for a 600w MH for the remainder of veg, and then a 600w HPS for flowering.

Green mojo to all, and to all a good night!  

View attachment seeds.jpg


View attachment y6LSZwn.jpg


View attachment Ptw2ev0.jpg


View attachment liEFCRA.jpg


View attachment gwE21Ff.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 12, 2015)

mojo for the gro


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2015)

Step one completed.  They have germinated and are on their way. 

Green mojo for your girls.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks THG!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

And here they go. Green Mojo,,yehaaaaaaaa.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 13, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> And here they go. Green Mojo,,yehaaaaaaaa.



Thanks WeedHopper


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 16, 2015)

Mini-update...one week since planting.  All three are healthy so far.  The one in the first picture had a weird thing going with its seed...it stuck to the cotyledon for quite a while.  Meh.  All is well. 

View attachment 8ZYseLM.jpg


View attachment NAdmb7Z.jpg


View attachment Ts5C8D5.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 16, 2015)

Green Mojo...


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 16, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Green Mojo...



Thanks, Ham!


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2015)

nice start you have there pulling up a seat. green mojo


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 17, 2015)

Sin inc said:


> nice start you have there pulling up a seat. green mojo



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Pulls up a chair and lights a j! Good luck mind trip!!


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks man! Getting more excited with each grow.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 23, 2015)

Another update - they're two weeks old now.  And I got my first LED (Mars Hydro 300w) on them.  They're doing pretty well, but does anyone have any suggestions as to why the leaves are curling slightly? 

View attachment WKwzuBT.jpg


View attachment NfIMdxC.jpg


View attachment WcWFqOI.jpg


View attachment O2eb2C8.jpg


View attachment N9W9Sew.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

With help from zem and Rosebud, I learned that the poor girls were rootbound.  I've transplanted them into three-gallon pots. 

View attachment CWs2Ozr.jpg


View attachment 8ZMQJ6Y.jpg


View attachment ChtOZyy.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh they'll be so happy !!


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 6, 2015)

Four weeks since planting, and all I can say is WOW what a change going from sativa to indica.  The bushiness amazes me (though I'm sure the LEDs contribute some).

They're being watered about once every four days, on average.  They're all about fourteen inches from the LEDs and loving it so far.  No pistils yet. 

View attachment VqtGsUG.jpg


View attachment RHao1T7.jpg


View attachment QwqUXpB.jpg


View attachment BK1G09A.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

14" ?? Pull those lights to 20" - 24" away :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 7, 2015)

Even with them only being 300w?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

18" - 24" would be the optimal I believe.  You're not going to see much stretch out of a super indica, so don't judge these lights by this run. With LED's you want a bit of stretch so the internodal distance spreads and  you can get light into all nodes on the plant (with proper training). This is more difficult to do with Indica heavy strains.  

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

Also, I personally loathe soil (and soilless) because every single time I run like that I get leaves that look like yours. (no offense) 

It's a look that SCREAMS rootbound, but it's not really. It's something toxic, and I never sorted it out.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

Going to rehash some things I just read in the first post.. 



> I'm using a 4'x2'x5' tent. My first grow taught me that four plants overcrowds the tent, so I am growing three this time.



Eek. Ok, tricky running with LED's in a 5' tent. At least with the normal Sativa dom strains and light distances that goes with LED's. 

May be tricky running 3 in that space, but I assume if you don't top you should be fine.  

I'll be staying tuned, if you'll have me  If I'm a pain in the arse, just tell me to piss off


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 7, 2015)

Haha no I appreciate the help, Doc.  I suppose I'll avoid topping, then (haven't done it before anyway).  I'll move the lights up and see how they do.  These girls definitely need to stretch some.

My last two runs were soil and I loved it.  But they were also sativas under a 600w HPS.  Different ball game, I guess.

I'll move the lights up and update in a few days or so.  Thanks again, Doc!


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 19, 2015)

Mini-update...the girls love the LEDs.  And I love how little heat they give off.  I am using a CanFan Pro (on lowest setting) and a filter, and the temperature in the tent is staying around 73F.  The lights are right at 24" from the tops of the babies.

I gave them a good trimming and they seem to like it.  They've been flipped to 12/12 now and I'm using General Organics BioThrive with each feeding - about once every three days.

Any advice or mojo is appreciated.  Otherwise, I'll update my journal again in a week or so!  And thanks to everyone who has helped me so far in this journey - I love this place. 

View attachment vxlqPH6.jpg


View attachment tUOpWG0.jpg


View attachment tpcmQLq.jpg


View attachment AERf4vn.jpg


View attachment KORbfOz.jpg


View attachment vgICkps.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 19, 2015)

Shoot them under natural light, looks like your fixing to have a N issue but really hard to tell whats going on with the new growth under LED's. Green mojo, looks good so far bro.


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks, Kraven.  I hope I'm not about to run into any issues.  They look a lot more yellow under the LEDs than they really are.  Here are some shots with the LEDs off. 

View attachment FZ0BH08.jpg


View attachment Cq6VIxB.jpg


View attachment ZrPyjE3.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2015)

:48:


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 27, 2015)

Couple weeks into flower... 

View attachment Z1z4LFd.jpg


View attachment 9i7JEhq.jpg


View attachment 6LGcV6M.jpg


View attachment s16VGV3.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Just to set your mind at ease. 

The yellow you see under LED's first scared me! But, if you notice.. it's the TOPS that are yellow.. it's the new growth and how it looks under LED light. Notice how super awesome they look outside of the LED's?  :aok: 


But,.......if you do get any yellowing and "clawing"... I totally blame it on you not being hydro! DOWN WITH THE DIRT!!  lol


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 28, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Just to set your mind at ease.
> 
> The yellow you see under LED's first scared me! But, if you notice.. it's the TOPS that are yellow.. it's the new growth and how it looks under LED light. Notice how super awesome they look outside of the LED's?  :aok:
> 
> ...



Haha thanks for the pointer, Doc!  And I know...as you and I have already discussed, I hope to have the money around Christmas to convert over.  Slim pickins around here right now though!  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

> I hope to have the money around Christmas to convert over



Mate, your setup is so small, you don't need a big system. you could do some DWC buckets for a very very low cost to you. 

Totes are about $10 each.. you could do 2 in the 4x2. The pump you'd need would be about $50. Air stones are about $5 each, and you need 8 of them so that's another $40. Then air line, which should be about $20. 

That's about $130. Oh wait, two 8" mesh pots for 5 gal bucket and two 4" mesh pots..so another few dollars past that. 

I know we spoke before.. I'll have to reference the PM, because if you do DWC in that 4x2 tent, the initial investment isn't really much.  :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 29, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Mate, your setup is so small, you don't need a big system. you could do some DWC buckets for a very very low cost to you.
> 
> Totes are about $10 each.. you could do 2 in the 4x2. The pump you'd need would be about $50. Air stones are about $5 each, and you need 8 of them so that's another $40. Then air line, which should be about $20.
> 
> ...



I'll get there.  Soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice to get caught up on your journal. Is DGF making you go to water?  I love the dirt and the soil. I think your plants look nice.  

Great pic's i love the one of the female showing up there. Thanks for a nice read. 

In fact DGF, come look at my dirt and tell me it isn't a work of art!  Just say no to water. This grow needed 5 gallon pots imho.

If everyone grew in water we wouldn't have cannabis.  No hydro in landrace i don't think.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Nice to get caught up on your journal. Is DGF making you go to water?  I love the dirt and the soil. I think your plants look nice.
> 
> Great pic's i love the one of the female showing up there. Thanks for a nice read.
> 
> ...



I just hate the hassle of soil!  Getting it into and out of the house to dispose of it is no fun, especially with most of my neighbors being retirees who are always looking out their windows.  Getting water into and out of the house?  Easy.  Plus I'm curious to try water.  However, having just invested in LEDs, I may wait a couple grows to recoup my losses.  Do you think I should go ahead and transplant them into 5-gallon pots?

Thanks for stopping by, Rose!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, I'm not "making" anything hahahahaha  The person was interested, and you know me when interest opens up. 

I flow right on in.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2015)

Those girls are looking quite happy and healthy. Keep doing what you are doing. If you don't know by now, I am a devoted hydroponic grower, but If you like soil stay with soil. What I don't like is soilless. It seems to be too subject to element buildup and needing flushing to keep it balanced. I say if you go soilless, you should go all the way and go to hydro. I have 3gal pots of coco/sunshine mix/pearlite set in my hydro and they do quite well. My plants seem to love to grow in coco coir(not too thrilled with the sunshine mix). But I say do what you like, if it works for you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

How not HP? That stuff is gold in a bag :aok: 

View attachment September17thUpdate (4 of 12).jpg


It has to be the stuff above though, not the other blends
 Love it for clones and small plants! Makes great cores for the hydro system. 
I agree though, use what you like and it will generally like you back!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree with HP.. if you do soil, do soil.. amend it etc. If you have soiless, do it in a hydro form.. stuff does build up toxicity quite easily.. I've had first hand experience there lol!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2015)

I wouldn't transplant now.. they are looking nice and you don't want to disturb them in flower. You grow anyway you want.. I am on your side. lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey D, I don't know why my system doesn't like the sunshine mix. It may be that I didn't get the same thing as that bag pictured says coco coir, and what I got looked and felt more like all peat stuff rather than coco. It really put my pH in a bit of a tailspin for me. Unfortunately, I threw away the bag long ago so I can't remember which one I had.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah, if it was any other bag (blue etc) and not the yellow bag.. it's not the right blend at all for MJ! 

Yellow bag has everything a new plant needs. Coco / Myco / Perlite / Peat .. I like the Myco and Peat added to the Coco / Perlite. Peat for some retention and Myco for root promotion  Just coco / perlite always gave me issues... maybe it was my ratio?


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 4, 2015)

I had a bit of a hiccup last week with all three plants showing deficiencies - thanks to the help of you all, I think it's cleaned up.  Yesterday I transplanted these girls into five-gallon pots, increased the Bloom dosage, and began feeding CaMg.  A couple days before that I trimmed off most of the ugly leaves.  Here we are... 

View attachment JZHjY4L.jpg


View attachment Neeiblc.jpg


View attachment 9LsBjek.jpg


View attachment uxg92d8.jpg


View attachment T1BggLg.jpg


View attachment bgq0ake.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 5, 2015)

Lookin' good :aok:


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, Doc.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking good can't wait until there done


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks sin! Me too!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2015)

Well don't those look pretty! Very happy for you.


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Rose.  I appreciate all the advice and kind words.  I'm still a little worried about the babes, but they're doing a thousand times better.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2015)

We always worry. It comes with the job. If you didn't worry you wouldn't be a good grower.  Worry is what makes you look at the plants 3 times a day in case something is happening. Keep it up. lol


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 6, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> This will be my third grow.  The first was all autos and ended up producing about one dry ounce per plant.  The second had to be killed due to home repairs.
> 
> This grow is White Rhino by Green House.  They are feminized and photo-period.  I'm using a 4'x2'x5' tent.  My first grow taught me that four plants overcrowds the tent, so I am growing three this time.  I don't pre-soak or use paper towels; they went straight into soil on 9 August and are all above soil now.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your grow mindtrip.


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Bong!


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 18, 2015)

The leaves are still looking rough, but they don't appear to be getting worse.  Continuing with Bloom & CaMg.  Today starts week six of flower. 

View attachment bREWC2x.jpg


View attachment Y0fFk6E.jpg


View attachment uHF3htk.jpg


View attachment JRTQGDv.jpg


View attachment s0QvWKe.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the end of my second grow.  Due to unforeseen circumstances, unfortunately, I had to harvest the girls a little early.  I figure they needed another week or possibly two, but I'm relatively satisfied, all things considered.  Trichomes are probably 95% milky with a touch of amber.

I gave them a quick trim when harvesting - after they're dry, I'll give them their final trim.  I hate trimming wet plants.  They're hanging in the tent with two small fans blowing on them and my exhaust fan running into the filter.

I'm happy with the LEDs.  I think pH was most likely my problem with the leaves.  I used CalMag and upped my dosage of bloom, with no noticeable improvement.  I was never able to get pH checked.

Thanks to everyone who helped and offered encouragement.  #3 will be better! 

View attachment iMOEmq5.jpg


View attachment UUkSJKC.jpg


View attachment aHOhpiX.jpg


View attachment KNaGNXb.jpg


View attachment ka1HwiY.jpg


View attachment 1KROfg5.jpg


View attachment vFYaK5s.jpg


View attachment eIJ5fEB.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2015)

WOW, great harvest. BIG NUGS!!!! WOO hOO.   Congratulations.


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, Rose!  I'm very satisfied with their density.  White Rhino definitely delivered on the promise of thick colas.  And I genuinely appreciate all your advice and kind words throughout the grow.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 1, 2015)

Yay, awesome man! :aok:


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 20, 2016)

Very nice!! Please, get some close-up shots next time.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 22, 2016)

wow bro thats a nice yield you have thier. your leaves look like mine., i thing its the leds that are messing are leaves up. i did the cal mag and aslo up my bloom. still the leaves fry.


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 22, 2016)

I think you're right, sin. I put my LEDs away and switched back to MH/HPS.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 24, 2016)

mindtrip said:


> I think you're right, sin. I put my LEDs away and switched back to MH/HPS.



yup i did the same thing. turn off my leds left on my  800 watt hps


----------

